# Grand Theft Auto IV



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Comes out April 29th. I can't wait. 

Who else is getting it?

EDIT: and wut console  360 or PS3
If possible, why.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i cant afford a ps3 till july


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

With that and MGS4,RE5 and a possible remake of FF7 I think I'm just gonna have to buy a ps3 even if I gotta stand at the offramp and beg for change.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

neither of you have a 360?


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

PC, while XBOX is good...it's not for FPS. I just hope they use Steam.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

the 360 version will get exclusive downloadable content. Whatever. I have a 360 and it's not a priority game. I didn't like San Andreas all that much.

And GTA games are third person shooters, not FPS. However, it would be nice if the new one was a FPS. I might make it a priority game if that were the case. Is it?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Definitely getting it. For 360.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I might buy the PC copy once it comes out. Didn't really like San Andreas much. Multiplayer made SA kinda fun though.


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

It looks cool, but it will be a while before I upgrade to a PS3.

As much as I love the GTA series, I never finish the games. I play them for a while, and then I get bored. And then, Guitar Hero came along, and I don't really play any other games.

Brian


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'll definitely be getting it! I'll just have to somehow make sure I don't consume whole days with this (it's so easy to do)! I have a PS3.

Does anyone know when it will be out for PC? I have a friend who doesn't have a console system who is interested in the game.


----------



## apartment7 (Aug 25, 2007)

One week to go and I'll hopefully be playing this on my PS3. I've never looked forward to playing a game as much as this one. :boogie 

Will this be the biggest selling game of all time I wonder?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

:lol I'm there with you.

This is a bad time for me to be trying to cut down on my avoidant behavior! :lol

I pre-ordered my copy back in August from Amazon (1st day shipping), so I'll actually get it on April 30. I took off May 1-2 (Thurs-Fri) from work too, so I'm expecting to play the living HELL out of this game for awhile.

I want to take my time though too. I don't want to rush through missions, but enjoy the atmosphere (radio, commercials, people, buildings, cars, etc, etc, etc) and just casually get to the missions every now and then.

I can't see how it won't be the best selling game of all-time.

The reviews so far are enormously glowing too. I can't wait!


----------



## learning07 (Jan 3, 2008)

usually around after a year the pc version comes out.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)




----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Sickening. 

I can't wait. :lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Shame it was leaked. This is one of the main reasons I'm going out to buy a 360 in the next week. Well, ordering online, heh.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

TrackMania Nations - Free on steam
http://www.steampowered.com/v/index.php ... 1020&cc=CA

The multiplayer aspect of it is really fun.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> TrackMania Nations - Free on steam
> http://www.steampowered.com/v/index.php ... 1020&cc=CA
> 
> The multiplayer aspect of it is really fun.


I'm liking the trend of more of these PC games becoming free and good ones to

Quake 3 Live soon, Battlefield heroes.....i'm sure there's more on the way


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Toscy said:


> Shame it was leaked. This is one of the main reasons I'm going out to buy a 360 in the next week. Well, ordering online, heh.


Yeah, people with Modded Xbox 360's can play already as the game is showing up on those torrent sites

And there's youtube videos people are posting like that clip of that guy getting ragdolled jumping out of his vehicle


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah I started watching some but I didn't want to spoil it until I got it myself.



Toscy said:


> Shame it was leaked. This is one of the main reasons I'm going out to buy a 360 in the next week. Well, ordering online, heh.


I meant GTA IV is one of the main reasons. I'm not voiding my 360's warranty.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

I have it preordered and will be going to the midnight release, standing in line like the nerd I am. First time I've done that...ever.

Can't wait.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

Toscy said:


> Yeah I started watching some but I didn't want to spoil it until I got it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The physics on the cars seemed kinda ridiculous...as hard as a driving sim.

I'm hoping it was just the people who were playing...they were terrible


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Someone is playing it right now on justin.tv

http://www.justin.tv/swiftor/chat/2008/4/24

live stream of game in action

EDIT: anyway looks good.... posted this at 8:46am in morning...got to go now bye


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't want to see it. Spoilers = Bad.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ardrum said:


> I don't want to see it. Spoilers = Bad.


Same. But I couldn't help but peek at that guy playing. Just a little.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Toscy said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to see it. Spoilers = Bad.
> ...


Yeah, it's hard to resist. It's like you're a crack addict trying to quit while people keep handing out free samples around you.


----------



## apartment7 (Aug 25, 2007)

IGN gives it 10/10. Perfect in other words. Now maybe that's a little extreme and they've let the excitement get to them but at least it's a clear indicator that this is going to be one mighty fine game. 
http://uk.ps3.ign.com/articles/869/869647p1.html


> Nearly all vestiges of videogame signifiers have been shorn away and for once it's perfectly valid to state that playing the game is akin to watching a cinema blockbuster.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

the game has poor graphics compared to the new starwars game coming out.


----------



## St.Paul (Dec 25, 2007)

Never played the other ones, but pre-ordered IV anyway.Zelda's not doing it for me anymore, maybe beating random people with a baseball bat will be more fulfilling.Looking forward to multiplayer on X-Box Live.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I know nothing about gaming systems, but my friend has an Xbox 360 and says that the makers of that console are opposed to cheats, therefore there won't be any cheats available for the 360 version of GTA4.

I can't believe this is true. Like, being able to cheat is 75% of what makes the GTA games great. The first thing I do when I get to a stable point is perform a weapons cheat and start capping civilians before taking out oncoming police cars with rockets. Having to play properly and just do the missions on the Xbox GTA4 would be completely retarded.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

When it comes to those kinds of statements, I have to hear it from the horse's mouth (Rockstar) before I give the statement any credit. In all likelihood, there will still be cheats. I don't personally think it's very fun to use them though.

This game is going to be so amazing. It will put all other games to shame in regards to depth, story, gameplay, sound (always amazing, and this one should easily be the best yet), and atmosphere.

All the game reviewers are going ga-ga over it as well. Some magazines are giving this game the highest rating of all-time, and others (IGN) gave it a 10/10 score for the first time since 1999.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Plz post screen shots tomorrow when it comes out!!! Or is that today? Anyways, please post them!! Would love to see some shots.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

If it comes out on PC, I'll definitely buy it.
prolly take a year or so... :sigh


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Cheats are indeed in the game, if anyone is interested in using them.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

bah. I'm buying into the hype again. I'll probably buy the game in a week or two. But, I'm keeping in mind that it's probably overrated.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll probably go and get it tomorrow if there are any left but I've never had a problem with that (Halo).


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

In the past, PC copies usualy release 5-6 months after console copies hit shelves.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'll get mine on Wednesday.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I should have pre-ordered it! Now I won't have it until the weekend!


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

GTAIV Hookers

Its dirty ...and funny but be warned clicking on link


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It shipped!!!!!! I'm getting it tomorrow! Trigger the banana dance. :banana


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

Went to the midnight release and got it! Relatively painless too. Turned in your pre-order slip, got another, waited on 10 min line and had it in my hands. I've never been so anxious about a game either. Just before I left, a lot of online sites had people complaining about the game freezing up right after the PS3 installation and the first cutscene. So far so good for me luckily.

But here's some info about it...apparently it has been mostly happening on launch PS3 60 gb systems and launch 20s. I have a 40:

http://www.n4g.com/NewsCom-140414.aspx?CT=1#Comments


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Oh great, I have a 60. I'll report my results later on today.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow there are even reports of this happening on the 360? This game is been in production soooooo long you would think it would be flawless at this point.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

i'm gonna have to wait for pc port


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm reading through a ton of forums right now to see if anyone's found a common theme. I'll report if anything seems definitive. Apparently Rockstar has been contacted quite a lot about this problem though, and there is expected to be some sort of statement today on their forums.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Gah, so I'm not getting it today due to UPS "mis-sorting" it and sending it somewhere else. Wow, that 1st day shipping sure was worth the money.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ardrum said:


> Gah, so I'm not getting it today due to UPS "mis-sorting" it and sending it somewhere else. Wow, that 1st day shipping sure was worth the money.


That sucks!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It will help though to have another day to see how this whole freezing issue develops. Apparently it's now on both 360 and PS3. Also, it's pretty widespread on different systems (not just 60gb PS3). It doesn't freeze just at one part either.

All kinds of different settings and tests have been conducted so far, but there isn't yet any sure-fire way to avoid this. 

There is some speculation that it has to do with a caching problem when the game installs to the HD.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I wonder if this could really effect Rockstar in a horribly bad way... I hope not because GTA is a great game and I would hate to see people talking bad about their game from here on out.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

SebFontain said:


> I wonder if this could really effect Rockstar in a horribly bad way... I hope not because GTA is a great game and I would hate to see people talking bad about their game from here on out.


The people who have it running smoothly seem to be loving the hell out of it.

Unfortunately, there have been a significant number of people who thought they were "in the clear" after several hours of no problems only to find that the game is freezing up IMMEDIATELY now that they fired the game up again.

Frustrating. I'm just hoping that this can be fixed with a patch, as everyone else seems to be hoping it will be.

The scariest news is a few people claiming that they cannot use ANY disks now after repeated freezes on GTA4. They are saying that their PS3s can't recognize any disks. That would be terrifying.

I'm increasingly glad that I didn't get my game today. I don't want to do any damage to my system before I hear an official statement from Rockstar (as of yet, they are not saying anything on the record, but they are collecting information from everyone who contacts them with this problem and are taking it very seriously).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

flying through the front window of your car is fun. Blowing up gas stations is fun too!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I just picked it up. It was sold out everywhere I looked, except blockbuster. lol I guess people don't think to check blockbuster to see if they're selling it.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You have a PS3, right Cerb? I can't remember.

Anyway, let me know if it's running well (that is, if you can take a break from the game, lol).

Mine is coming in 30 min.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

Mine just froze for the first time. Up until then, I'd probably played about 4-5 hours total since the midnight release w/zero problem. Today, I decided to check to see if the multiplayer was working (which I did uneventfully twice last night) and it still wasn't. Then I went to beat up a random ped and it just froze. Couldn't press the PS button, waited several minutes...nothing. Restarted it, played a couple more missions and did some random things for another hour. Again, no problems.

I've probably spent more time on the playstation forums than playing the game b/c the problem, though it didn't happen to me until today, is still troubling. Anyway, as far as I can tell, my freeze happened b/c I tried to access the internet. For others, clearly, their freeze has nothing to do w/that. The whole thing is pretty crazy and I'm really curious to see what Rockstar comes up with. Dr. House hasn't even faced something like this.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

ardrum said:


> You have a PS3, right Cerb? I can't remember.
> 
> Anyway, let me know if it's running well (that is, if you can take a break from the game, lol).
> 
> Mine is coming in 30 min.


I have an xbox 360. I haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've played about 4 hours so far with no problems. Hopefully it keeps up. It's a great game!


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

I just played it for about an hour.. it's pretty good. It's really just like the others but prettier and has the rag doll thing.


----------



## apartment7 (Aug 25, 2007)

I got this yesterday, great game but I'm starting to worry about the freezing problems.

I played for about 5 hours last night with no problems in the game, I did notice when holding the PS button to quit the game, the screen went black and the PS3 rebooted itself which was unusual. I'm almost scared to go back and try it again today as these problems seem to be creeping in more and more for people.

This game was delayed for so long that I'm amazed bugs have been left in. I can't believe they wouldn't have play tested this to death on all models of PS3 so unless a new PS3 update has caused the problem, can't see how they wouldn't have known about it.

*EDIT:* It froze completely earlier. Whole system and controller became unresponsive with just a still image from game. Holding down the power on button and rebooting has fixed it for now. My advice to PS3 owners who don't have this game yet is don't buy it until Rockstar have confirmed there is a bug and it's severity. I've heard of a few cases where people's entire PS3's have stopped working because of this game.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

this game sounds so bad ***, but i wont have it or play it in a while....


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Cerberus said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > You have a PS3, right Cerb? I can't remember.
> ...


 :ditto good ol xbox :banana


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

They'll release a patch. The question is how long to wait....
I think the freeze issue will have little influence on sales. I mean everyone is saying it's perfect and most reviewers gave it a 10/10.(rockstar's prolly paid them...who knows. )


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Well, I've put in over 30 hours (PS3) without freezing issues. I'm guessing it's probably fairly isolated. In any case, whatever the issue is should definitely be patched. It's a problem with both systems as well. Hopefully the people facing these freeze issues will get their games up and running soon... it's incredible!

I'm about 45 missions in so far, and it's a blast (pun intended).


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

At any rate I'm gonna have to wait for pc port... Hopefully they'll give us pc gamers some exclusive stuff.

I watched some trailers and noticed how the fighting scenes look kinda like Gears of War. It's just over-the-shoulder view and cover system but still....

Btw check this out, it's hilarious:
http://sarcasticgamer.com/wp/index.php/ ... other.html
It's late but I haven't seen the link here yet.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hahah, oh Jack. I wonder if he realizes he's the manifestation of the kind of parody characters in the GTA games. Fundies say the darndest things. :lol

He forgot to mention that there are religious nuts in the game that preach out at passersby, and you can kill them too! Yay!


----------



## apartment7 (Aug 25, 2007)

This game is amazing, the best gaming experience I've had since the early levels of Crysis. I'm loving the story and the humour and drama, it really is like an interactive film at times.

The freezing issue seems to be linked to online play, an issue with the memory cache I think. I've disconnected my PS3 from the net and it seems to be working fine now. I did manage to briefly play the multiplayer missions and they are incredible too, a real surprise. I'm hoping by the time I finish the main game there'll be a patch so I can start on the multiplayer games.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I wasn't hyped about this at all, seeing as how i've had no interest in the series since GTA 3.. since then it's just been more of the same. This however looks like it's actually pretty damn good from the reviews i've read. I wish i'd preordered it.. gotta wait a few days to get it now >_<


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, when it comes to gameplay, atmosphere, sound, story, voice-acting, and humor, I think this easily blows away the rest of the games in the series.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

:agree This game is much better than the last ones. The main character is actually interesting for once. 

As for the freezing issues, I've noticed the game froze for a second or two a couple of times. I've put in around 28 hours, so it only freezing for a few seconds a few times is no big deal. It was quickly remedied by rebooting. I haven't had any problems since rebooting it.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

Well, I'm now in Bohan, having played without problems since the last I reported. But I gotta disagree w/you guys. It's not as good as the last 3, especially GTAIII. There aren't enough peds on the streets. I would've taken a blow in graphics and the "amazing physics" if the streets were more crowded. Oddly, there are always a lot of cars around. I also miss the flamethrower, rampages and other random ways to create havoc. And the cops...they're way too easy to elude in chases. If you get out and fight, they're smarter than they've ever been but w/the waypoints and radar, there are no more epic chases.

Anyway, that's just my 2 cents. It's still a good game. I'm a bit disappointed but I'll play it for the story, which is the best of the series.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Been playing for quite a while (25% game progress). No problems, cept a little slow down from time to time. I'm using a 360.

Liberty City is awesome. 

To those that have gotten fairly far which character do you like the best so far? Dimitri reminds me of Ken Rosenberg from Vice City lol. But my favorite has to be Little Jacob. He's a good supplier btw


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

Picked this up for the 360 the other day, been having a blast playing online with some old gaming buddies. I even finally broke down and embraced the inner geek, using my headset briefly (turned it off because I felt too nerdy, and because I kept cracking up laughing from what we were doing in the game). 

The last time I played GTA was when I rented Vice City for a week years ago, so how much the series has been updated blows me away. Great game, lots of fun. Cops'n'robbers was always my favorite activity as a kid and this is like an evolved version of it :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I can't ever tell what Little Jacob is saying. :lol

Cops and Robbers is my favorite online game. I had a hilarious game where I was the "boss" of the robbers... The cops started very close to us, so I jumped in the water and swam around the whole map to get to the escape vehicle. It probably pissed off the cop team. :lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I ordered GTA IV on Friday but I forgot it was a bank holiday today. Now it won't come until tomorrow or Wednesday. 

I don't have Xbox Live either, it's too much hassle with our wired network.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Cops and Robbers is my favorite online game. I had a hilarious game where I was the "boss" of the robbers... The cops started very close to us, so I jumped in the water and swam around the whole map to get to the escape vehicle. It probably @#%$ off the cop team. :lol


Lol, I did something like that. Was crossing the large bridge, riding shotgun with my teammates, and the cop players behind us caused our car to catch on fire. I bailed out and rolled, got up then jumped over the side of the bridge and swam to the docks where another teammate picked me up. Then he ran into a big propane tank or something... I forget. Long story short, we blew up in a very large explosion.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

trey said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Cops and Robbers is my favorite online game. I had a hilarious game where I was the "boss" of the robbers... The cops started very close to us, so I jumped in the water and swam around the whole map to get to the escape vehicle. It probably @#%$ off the cop team. :lol
> ...


:lol

I love the variety to what happens in the Cops and Crooks (I said Robbers before, woops) games. Sometimes I've thought I have gotten away as the Crooks, only to suddenly make a wrong turn and the cops catch back up. It's always tense and unpredictable with human players.

I had a game where the chase was on a LONG straightaway, and both the cop and crook cars were just BLAZING in a lane with oncoming traffic. Neither crashed for the longest time too... It was definitely exciting.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Man... I can't wait till this is released on the PC.. I say this with every GTA game that comes out for consoles lol. After San Andreas I thought for sure this one would suck pretty hard but it sounds like people are really enjoying it! I think it is great they added multiplayer finally. It is going to be a blast raceing people.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've been involved in three races in the "GTA Race" mode. I finished 2nd, 1st, 1st too! It was a blast.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

The multiplayer is definitely money but I'm trying to avoid having parts of the map spoiled for me when people choose Algonquin, Alderney or all of Liberty City.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I waited until I unlocked Algonquin before I did the online stuff. Now I'm back to the single player mode, so I'll play that for a long time (maybe to completion, if I can do it... it's getting harder) before going back to multiplayer.

The missions are becoming increasingly cool though! I'm loving it!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

:cry :cry :cry I can't play. JUST BEFORE I PUT THE CD IN MY XBOX DIED!!!!!!!!! :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry 
I'll get it back in 4 weeks...HOORAY for me..
Shame on you microsucfks. :mum :mum :mum


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ouch!!!

By the way, Kanashi's coolness factor just multiplied for playing GTA4. Could you have any more awesomeness?


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

ardrum said:


> Ouch!!!
> 
> By the way, Kanashi's coolness factor just multiplied for playing GTA4. Could you have any more awesomeness?


It's because your my leader that I follow religiously. :nw :lol 
Yes you're on top of the awesomeness list. (shout out to torly and poly...sry)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Such flattery will get you...everywhere. :lol


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Haven't tried the multiplayer yet, will do so on wednesday 
Been playing the single player so far.
By the way what's everyone's gamertags? Maybe I'll see you online.



Kanashi said:


> :cry :cry :cry I can't play. JUST BEFORE I PUT THE CD IN MY XBOX DIED!!!!!!!!! :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry
> I'll get it back in 4 weeks...HOORAY for me..
> Shame on you microsucfks. :mum :mum :mum


That sucks, hope the wait isn't so bad. :squeeze



ardrum said:


> I can't ever tell what Little Jacob is saying. :lol


I and I breda, one love, roll safe rasta. If you can't understand what LJ is saying, wait till you hear Badman... lol


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

i play it vicariously thru my bf.. haha. i love going to the comedy club! w00t! "EVERYDAY I BE HUSTLIN HUSTLIN !!"

or just staying in to watch TV.. :lol 

Hilarious to watch him drive drunk =x.. he had some cheat where he had a helicopter and took Kate over the ocean.... and it kept saying "take Kate some where she'd enjoy" ... so he got over the ocean part and..... jumped out.. leaving Kate in the Helicopter .... and he started swimming away and it was like... "Go back to Kate".... :rofl :rofl :rofl

he was on top of a building in the city.. and drove off with a car. and then a motorbike.. jeeze, he lived jumping off w/ the bike a couple of times.. that was wild...


----------



## AlienFromSomewhere (Oct 21, 2007)

Mutiplayer is fun. I'm going to get a headset for it. It's hilarious if you can talk while playing games like cops and crooks.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

REPUBLICAN SPACE RANGERS!!!

"What is he sayin'?!" 
"I don't know what anybody's saying. I just wanna shoot."

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

shame on you all!!! dont you know that playing GTA can make you into a killer?
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,147722,00.html


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> shame on you all!!! dont you know that playing GTA can make you into a killer?
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,147722,00.html


"Guns don't kill people! Video games kill people!" - GTA4

Fox News = Weasel News from now on, after playing GTA4! :lol

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to walk outside, steal a car, and run over some prostitutes.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to walk outside, steal a car, and run over some prostitutes.


Don't forget to press Y or Triangle when near a car. :lol


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

nubly said:


> shame on you all!!! dont you know that playing GTA can make you into a killer?
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,147722,00.html


I remember that situation. My parents are in the category which believes video games turn people into emotionless killers.

If video games influenced my actions I would have been eating all the mushrooms on the front lawn as a kid, hoping they'd make me grow bigger.

A day or two ago I was fooling around in this very game (GTA4) while my dad was talking to me. I accidentally ran over a pedestrian that was walking across the street, then shot at another player (multiplayer). My dad commented, "So this game doesn't make people violent, hmm?" then he pointed out I showed no remorse for having hit that pedestrian. I asked him, "Remorse for what? That his poor virtual family will no longer have the means to put virtual food on their virtual table? It's not real."

He laughed so I think that actually got through to him. My parents are both paranoid about games because they heard a story about some roleplayersin the 70's or 80's going nuts and killing people, all the while thinking they were their characters. They think all people who play games in the role of someone else (the character on the screen) is susceptable to going nuts like that.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

trey said:


> they heard a story about some roleplayersin the 70's or 80's going nuts and killing people, all the while thinking they were their characters. They think all people who play games in the role of someone else (the character on the screen) is susceptable to going nuts like that.


anyone know anything about this one? wouldnt mind reading about it


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wasn't there a kid who jumped off his parents' house roof, claiming he wanted to join the characters in World of Warcraft?


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

nubly said:


> trey said:
> 
> 
> > they heard a story about some roleplayersin the 70's or 80's going nuts and killing people, all the while thinking they were their characters. They think all people who play games in the role of someone else (the character on the screen) is susceptable to going nuts like that.
> ...


It may or may not have happened like that... back in the 70s and early 80s, any time a kid did something violent, parents and communities would look around for reasons and fixate on Dungeons & Dragons. For example, there was the story about the kid whose D&D character died, and the kid ended up killing himself... news media reported with a straight face the kid killed himself because he was despondent over his character's death, but of course it was a lot more complex than that.... In the 70s, instead of "the devil made me to it", it was "D&D made me do it"... quite silly.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

People just like to use new forms of entertainment as scapegoats so that they can ignore the real cause of their problems.

http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/14.04/war.html


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

I'll be getting it on PC as soon as it comes out. The PC versions are always better: better graphics, better control schemes, etc.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm about 66-67 missions in, and I'm still really loving this game (I take my time, so I might do other things for awhile and avoid missions).


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Well, I finished it in 42 hours. Excellent game. I haven't tried the multiplayer yet. I'm not big on multiplayer, but I should at least give it a try.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I recently got a bluetooth wireless headset thing. It's tiny! I'm ready to nerd it up online. Hmm, is there such thing as online video game speaking anxiety?? :lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I got gta4 last Wednesday, it's pretty good. Haven't played it online, though, don't think I'll bother.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

ardrum said:


> I recently got a bluetooth wireless headset thing. It's tiny! I'm ready to nerd it up online. Hmm, is there such thing as online video game speaking anxiety?? :lol


I've played with people from SAS on xbox live and they typically don't want to use the headset. I use the headset, unless I'm in a bad mood or there are too many kids playing.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Cerberus said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I recently got a bluetooth wireless headset thing. It's tiny! I'm ready to nerd it up online. Hmm, is there such thing as online video game speaking anxiety?? :lol
> ...


Yeah, I'm waiting for a bunch of 12-year-olds to bully me around... :lol

If that is how people act, I'll just turn it off until they're gone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I LOVE the font on the box....it's "Pricedown," the official font of The Price is Right!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm about 74-75 missions in, but I've been getting lazy with single player. The online modes are so fun, although I shy up on the speaker phone when people get a little too serious about game results.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

ardrum, whats your Playstation network name?

I got the game today and its very fun on freemode for online play

i'm perked up ontop of a high rise, got up here using a helicopter lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I unfortunately don't have the game with me (I left it at my parents house, out of town). My PSN name is the same as here though, ardrum.


----------



## apartment7 (Aug 25, 2007)

yay, completed the main storyline on GTA IV yesterday. I won't ruin it but the ending left me feeling quite moved in a way video games rarely do. Call Of Duty 4 and this have really changed my expectations from games now, Resident Evil 5 and Farcry 2 have a lot to live up to.

I've got a feeling there are alternate endings depending on the choices made throughout the game so I'm gonna replay it from a previous save point and mix things up a little. There were a few spoilers posted around the net which didn't happen so either it was people making stuff up or things turned out differently the way I played the game.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm impressed with GTA4, it looks stunning and has all the normal gta'isms that I expected, but I prefered san andreas to be honest. I feel a little claustrophobic being stuck in a city like gta4, I liked the long drives through the hills and past the mountain to get from one city to another in SA. I also enjoyed the missions outside of the city more than those violent ones within it (stealing the harvester was pretty funny!).


----------



## Trip Fontaine (Nov 7, 2005)

pabs said:


> I'm impressed with GTA4, it looks stunning and has all the normal gta'isms that I expected, but I prefered san andreas to be honest. I feel a little claustrophobic being stuck in a city like gta4, I liked the long drives through the hills and past the mountain to get from one city to another in SA. I also enjoyed the missions outside of the city more than those violent ones within it (stealing the harvester was pretty funny!).


I still, sometimes, play GTA:SA just to drive around and listen to the radio stations. GTA:SA is damn big!

Never played GTAIV by the way. Don't have a console  When it hits the PC i'll play it.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Loved the radio stations in GTA:SA, the GTAIV ones are good but for me they are lacking something that SA had, but maybe it's just the environment the game is set in that hinders my enjoyment of them.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

pabs said:


> I'm impressed with GTA4, it looks stunning and has all the normal gta'isms that I expected, but I prefered san andreas to be honest. I feel a little claustrophobic being stuck in a city like gta4,* I liked the long drives through the hills and past the mountain to get from one city to another in SA.* I also enjoyed the missions outside of the city more than those violent ones within it (stealing the harvester was pretty funny!).


my view on that is the complete opposite of yours. Part of the reason I didn't like SA or finish it was because of the long boring drives. All that driving around grew boring -- I hated driving through the country. I'm glad they reduced the map in GTA IV. I'm glad they tightened up the gameplay as well and got rid of the irrelevant and annoying rpg elements (i.e. eating too much will get you fat). Moreover, I like driving more in IV than in SA because of the physics and whatnot.

The main character is much better (playing as some ex-military guy with a tormented past who committed atrocities is much more interesting than playing as some gangsta from the hood). The story is more focused and interesting and I can somewhat sympathize with the main character. I didn't care for the main character in SA. SA was a bloated mess. IV is much more tightened up and refined.

my criticisms on IV is that I didn't really need to befriend anyone because I get so much money anyway that I don't need discount weapons or whatever, and having sex with a virtual girlfriend isn't really all that appealing. Moreover, it would have been pretty cool to be able to buy up businesses with all the money I was making. My money was piling up, but I really didn't have any place to invest it or whatever.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, my ongoing complaint with the GTA series is that there isn't much incentive to make money. It comes in boatloads, and I've never been too excited about what can be done with money in the games.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Cerberus said:


> my view on that is the complete opposite of yours. Part of the reason I didn't like SA or finish it was because of the long boring drives. All that driving around grew boring -- I hated driving through the country. I'm glad they reduced the map in GTA IV. I'm glad they tightened up the gameplay as well and got rid of the irrelevant and annoying rpg elements (i.e. eating too much will get you fat). Moreover, I like driving more in IV than in SA because of the physics and whatnot.
> 
> The main character is much better (playing as some ex-military guy with a tormented past who committed atrocities is much more interesting than playing as some gangsta from the hood). The story is more focused and interesting and I can somewhat sympathize with the main character. I didn't care for the main character in SA. SA was a bloated mess. IV is much more tightened up and refined.
> 
> my criticisms on IV is that I didn't really need to befriend anyone because I get so much money anyway that I don't need discount weapons or whatever, and having sex with a virtual girlfriend isn't really all that appealing. Moreover, it would have been pretty cool to be able to buy up businesses with all the money I was making. My money was piling up, but I really didn't have any place to invest it or whatever.


I think your preferences and mine show how difficult it is for game developers to find some compromise in game design that will appeal to a large audience, they must have to drop so many good ideas in order to maintain some kind of balance and it's such a shame we don't hear very much about the decisions made in a game like GTA's prodcution. I would love a documentary maker to follow the GTA team through the making of one of their games, following the creative process, the frustration, the great ideas that have to be dropped, how a typical day at Rockstar for example is.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Trip Fontaine said:


> I still, sometimes, play GTA:SA just to drive around and listen to the radio stations. GTA:SA is damn big!
> 
> Never played GTAIV by the way. Don't have a console  When it hits the PC i'll play it.


 :ditto

Desperate to play GTA IV but can't afford a PS III or an XBox right now. 
I'm sure my current PC won't support it when the PC version comes out either -- and i sincerely hope it does too -- so need to start saving.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

I've started to play more of single player and doing missions i can't help but feel like a puppet .....someone tells me to go kill someone else and then i have to do it to progress the storyline....

is this pretty much it as far as missions go? someone on another forum mentioned killing simulator 101 and it sort of feels like it right now

The character Niko seems like an intelligent smart guy in his dialogue with people but will kill anybody for money and doesn't think twice about doing it

...okay there are the dating missions  and there was one mission i remember where you have to chase this guy up to a building rooftop and make the decision to save him or drop him, i chose to save him but i'm about 20+ missions ahead of this now and its more of the same go kill these guys who are causing me problems ...or steal stuff.....brucie pushing it to the max

The game is still fun, especially the online multiplayer but i wish the single player had more variety


----------

